# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Правила обмена УТ 8.2->БП8.2

## aleks111

Добрый день. Подскажите пожалуйста, где найти правила обмена (выгрузки) между 1С8.2 УТ 10.3.14.5 и БП 2.0.33.8. Конфигурации стандартные. Попытался создать правила с помощью Конвертации 2.1.5.1, но данные выгружаются не коррктено (не заполняются реквизиты склада и счетов учета у документа "Поступление товаров и услуг", при выгрузке из УТ в БП)

----------


## DMLangepas

Есть готовые правила в папках Обновления БП, либо на ИТСах

----------


## WHITE26

вот такую обработку мне дали добрые люди.работает с УТ 10,3-БП2,0
http://files.mail.ru/OZF7N2

----------

ant8 (17.08.2012), macrony (10.11.2012)

----------


## semenich_b

Нашел вот такую обработку http://razrab1c.narod.ru/catalog/ вроде готовый перенос. сам, правда не пользовался

----------

